# my first bubies :-)



## Bexbow13 (Jul 1, 2012)

My first litter from my females they are sharing the work load it is lovely to watch


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

congratulations
I see pink eyes and black eyes in there, any ideas what colours they will be?


----------



## Satin mouse (May 25, 2012)

Very nice they look just like my litters that were born this week, hope you get the colours that you want


----------



## Daphne (Jul 8, 2012)

They look nice and big, can't wait to see what colours they are


----------



## Bexbow13 (Jul 1, 2012)

Well dad is BEW and the mothers are both champaign so who knows hehe


----------



## Bexbow13 (Jul 1, 2012)

Heres some update pictures quite a variety








One of the sausages








and another








and heres for the proud mummys


----------



## wowwy (Jun 8, 2012)

The third pic is so adorable and the mum is too. happy for you


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Nice babies! Some of them look almost dutch.


----------



## Bexbow13 (Jul 1, 2012)

Hehe thanks really looking forward to seeing them as young adults


----------

